# 2010 Supersix Hi-Mod1 or 2011 Supersix Hi-Mod 1



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

Hello all. New to the forum here. Currently own a 2008 System Six Barlo frame and love the bike. I have an opportunity to get a 2010 SS Hi-Mod1(dura Ace) for $5,000 or a Matte Black 2011 Hi-Mod1 also Dura Ace for $5200. Do these sound like fair prices? 

Would appreciate some feedback.

Thanks


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

soileauj said:


> Hello all. New to the forum here. Currently own a 2008 System Six Barlo frame and love the bike. I have an opportunity to get a 2010 SS Hi-Mod1(dura Ace) for $5,000 or a Matte Black 2011 Hi-Mod1 also Dura Ace for $5200. Do these sound like fair prices?
> 
> Would appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Thanks


That's pretty high price. Get on a bike club and get a discount like I did. Love my new Super Six with Rival. It's a sound bike for the money. 

I'd get the 2011 Matte Black with SRAM Red. It's retails for like $4800 and it's a very nice bike. Dura Ace is nice stuff and the final choice is up to you. Good luck.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> That's pretty high price.


Really? The 2011 Hi-MOD 1 lists for $6,900. That's roughly 25% under the sticker price. 
I agree that the Hi-MOD 2 (with Red) is a better value you though.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

ph0enix said:


> Really? The 2011 Hi-MOD 1 lists for $6,900. That's roughly 25% under the sticker price.
> I agree that the Hi-MOD 2 (with Red) is a better value you though.


Those prices are pretty decent. I was referring to the high retail prices. If he can get the 2011 for $5200 that with Dura Ace that's a steal.


----------



## cyclingmo (May 25, 2010)

soileauj said:


> Hello all. New to the forum here. Currently own a 2008 System Six Barlo frame and love the bike. I have an opportunity to get a 2010 SS Hi-Mod1(dura Ace) for $5,000 or a Matte Black 2011 Hi-Mod1 also Dura Ace for $5200. Do these sound like fair prices?
> 
> Would appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Thanks


I'll have 2 at that price. Where?


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks for the reply's. I am dealing with Roy's Sheepshead Bay Cyclery in Brooklyn. He has the frames and builds them to either the Cannondale specs or your individual specs. The prices are bothe equipped with Dura Ace 7900 as spec'd. 

Any negative to getting the matte black frame? I have a red black System Six and that was my reason for going for the red, black 2010 Super Six. 

Just not sure about the Matte frame although it is very nice. I think maybe it's the bling factor of the shiny paint scheme.

Soliciting your opinions.

Thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

soileauj said:


> Thanks for the reply's. I am dealing with Roy's Sheepshead Bay Cyclery in Brooklyn. He has the frames and builds them to either the Cannondale specs or your individual specs. The prices are bothe equipped with Dura Ace 7900 as spec'd.
> 
> Any negative to getting the matte black frame? I have a red black System Six and that was my reason for going for the red, black 2010 Super Six.
> 
> ...


Do you trust this guy? How can he build custom Cannondales and sell them for such low prices? Something doesn't add up here.

As far as a matte black frame goes, it looks great and is easy to keep clean. I don't see any down side there.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

ph0enix said:


> Do you trust this guy? How can he build custom Cannondales and sell them for such low prices? Something doesn't add up here.
> 
> As far as a matte black frame goes, it looks great and is easy to keep clean. I don't see any down side there.


I actually went to the store and it is legit. They have a nice shop once inside. Typical Brooklyn storefront though. Doesn't look like much from the outside. 

Advantage of buying in person is if I don't have what I wanted the build to be, I walk away.

Good question though.

Thanks


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

soileauj said:


> I actually went to the store and it is legit. They have a nice shop once inside. Typical Brooklyn storefront though. Doesn't look like much from the outside.
> 
> Advantage of buying in person is if I don't have what I wanted the build to be, I walk away.
> 
> ...


I would think that buying a complete bike from Cannondale is less expensive than buying the frames and components separately. Maybe that's what they do and just swap out the parts per customers' request. Still, those prices are pretty low.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I own the 2011 supersix hi-mod red in matte and i actually love it. Keep in mind i'm coming from a 2005 s-works e5 with dura-ace, which was stiff as heck and fast. The new supersix is every bit as fast and much smoother. Took one ride to get familiar with the shifting. I also really like the raw carbon and white, maybe not for everybody but i wouldn't have it any other way myself.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

surfsjp said:


> I own the 2011 supersix hi-mod red in matte and i actually love it. Keep in mind i'm coming from a 2005 s-works e5 with dura-ace, which was stiff as heck and fast. The new supersix is every bit as fast and much smoother. Took one ride to get familiar with the shifting. I also really like the raw carbon and white, maybe not for everybody but i wouldn't have it any other way myself.


Surf, how do you like the Red compared to the Dura Ace? I have the DA 7800 grupo on the System Six and really like it. I tthink what it comes down to in the color scheme is the bling factor of a painted frame...all glossy and shiny. Like I said earlier, holding that frame in my hands, it surely looked nice.

Thanks for your input. Much appreciated.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Soileauj, I, like you, was riding DA 7800 and i really liked it - absolutely no complaints. I was ready for something new and most of my friends are running SRAM. I rode for one hour on Saturday and I think I have the double-tap down. It's very easy, super positive shifting, it almost snaps, especially falling down the cassette. I would say it's faster shifting and lighter so I couldn't be happier. For what it's worth, the bling factor for me was the raw carbon showing through with a little white. My friends think it's the best looking bike they've seen in person, most don't even ride though so not a fair judgement. I'll try and get up a pic in a few minutes.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

surfsjp said:


> Soileauj, I, like you, was riding DA 7800 and i really liked it - absolutely no complaints. I was ready for something new and most of my friends are running SRAM. I rode for one hour on Saturday and I think I have the double-tap down. It's very easy, super positive shifting, it almost snaps, especially falling down the cassette. I would say it's faster shifting and lighter so I couldn't be happier. For what it's worth, the bling factor for me was the raw carbon showing through with a little white. My friends think it's the best looking bike they've seen in person, most don't even ride though so not a fair judgement. I'll try and get up a pic in a few minutes.


Thanks Surf and I'd appreciate seeing a picture. Question-the matte frame I saw looked to be painted in a matte finish. 

Is there a difference between the Hi-Mod D2 & Hi-Mod 2 Red frames? The D2 states Matte Carbon but nothing for the Red frame. Looking at Dannondale's site.????


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the frame scheme is the same for the Di-2 and Red but I read that they did something different with the cable routing grommets on the Di-2. Mine is definitely raw carbon with white, kind of hard to tell from the crappy iphone shot though. It's still very subtle, you can see the seam on the down tube, where the carbon comes in. Again, i love this about it but it's definitely not matte black paint.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

BTW - i got some free white cosmic decals for the rims to make it look just like the team bike's wheels. Do you think i should leave it as is or put the bigger white Cosmic decals on the rims?


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

surfsjp said:


> BTW - i got some free white cosmic decals for the rims to make it look just like the team bike's wheels. Do you think i should leave it as is or put the bigger white Cosmic decals on the rims?


I think it would look good on your bike. The color combination esthecially would go well together. You may want to tyr one side of the front and back wheels and see what you think. BTW, thanks for your input.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

No problem at all - i was thinking the same thing on the decals. What the heck, i could always change back....


----------



## illlili (Jul 14, 2010)

surfsjp said:


> No problem at all - i was thinking the same thing on the decals. What the heck, i could always change back....



Nice setup! 

Are you referring to the 2011 decal set with the large 'cosmic' ? If so i think they would match the bike much better. 

I have a 2011 supersix 105 same exposed carbon and am planning on getting either a set of 2011 cosmic carbone sl's or 2010 sr's but will def use the 2011 decal.

If you replace the stickers post a pic!

-james


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Will do - stickers are on their way. Sign up for updates on bonktown.com. I got lucky and the cosmic carbone SLR's popped up for $1000. Came out to 1007 shipped...

BTW - that 105 supersix is one heck of a value - looks great too. I'd be interested in seeing just how much lighter the red is than the 105. My bike weighs in at 15.6lbs with dura-ace pedals and two carbon cages. The SLR's are really trick but not the lightest wheel out there by a long shot. I think they are 1595grams.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

I built this in September and love it. Was riding Quintana Roo tri bikes and the change over to a road bike is quite noticeable. Just seem to have a little more space. Enjoying the chnage over. Committed to the Matte Black 2010 Ultimate frameset with Dura Ace components.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

*2011 Supersix Hi Mod*

I'm another newbie here so please forgive any faux paus...
I'd like to get the new 2011 supersix hi mod in black/raw carbon.
I'll be putting all my 7800 d/ace, fsa, fizik arione, d/ace3 c24 wheels stuff on same.
I can find heaps of photos of the 2010 but would really like a few photos of 2011 to stare at... preferrably set up as per what I have...
Any chance one of you could post some good quality picks of the 2011 up here? cheers


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

soileauj said:


> Hello all. New to the forum here. Currently own a 2008 System Six Barlo frame and love the bike. I have an opportunity to get a 2010 SS Hi-Mod1(dura Ace) for $5,000 or a Matte Black 2011 Hi-Mod1 also Dura Ace for $5200. Do these sound like fair prices?
> 
> Would appreciate some feedback.
> 
> Thanks



Keep the Barlo World excellent bike.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

sjd5729 said:


> I'm another newbie here so please forgive any faux paus...
> I'd like to get the new 2011 supersix hi mod in black/raw carbon.
> I'll be putting all my 7800 d/ace, fsa, fizik arione, d/ace3 c24 wheels stuff on same.
> I can find heaps of photos of the 2010 but would really like a few photos of 2011 to stare at... preferrably set up as per what I have...
> Any chance one of you could post some good quality picks of the 2011 up here? cheers


I'm waiting for my new wheel decals before I take better photos but I'll be sure to post them up. I think there just aren't many 2011's out there, other than my photo, I can't find any photos of the raw carbon/white other than the brochure...


----------



## shortyt (Mar 22, 2009)

surfsjp said:


> I think the frame scheme is the same for the Di-2 and Red but I read that they did something different with the cable routing grommets on the Di-2. Mine is definitely raw carbon with white, kind of hard to tell from the crappy iphone shot though. It's still very subtle, you can see the seam on the down tube, where the carbon comes in. Again, i love this about it but it's definitely not matte black paint.


Glad you posted your pic. I dont think the website does the 2011 SS justice with the white background. I actually was going to order a 2011 in matt black but found a 2010 instead because of the extra white stripes. But after seeing yours I think the extra stripes look good.


----------



## soileauj (Aug 12, 2010)

zamboni said:


> Keep the Barlo World excellent bike.


Absolutely, it isn't going anywhere. And I just realized a typo, it's a 2007 not 08. Came in at 15.7 lbs. without the bottle cages and computer.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

thanks surfsjp - I can't wait to see same.... it seems your 1 and only pic is the only pic posted anywhere for the 2011 in matt/carbon!


----------



## illlili (Jul 14, 2010)

Heres a Photoshop with the wheels.. Cant wait to see the real thing!


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

now we're talking! i had some doubts about the 2011 compared to the 2010 but the more i see the more i like! the real thing soon.... please.... put me out of my misery...


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

you da man illili.... that's kind of what i envisioned but it's great to see. Thanks for putting that together....


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

*post your cannondale pics here thread*

Is it just me or is everyone else having trouble with the thread titled "post your cannondale pics here"? I can't open the thread or any part of it at all. I've tried for days and have tried different ways of trying to get to it - all to no avail. When you click on the thread I get an icon before the "http:// etc" that looks like "Co" and then the web page turns blank - nothing downloaded at all and it stays that way ....


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

Little background first - I ordered these decals on eBay and they were about 3 inches longer than OEM. I didn't find out until i had already taken the other decals off and started applying them. I contacted the vendor and he said that people like them larger, i thought it was misrepresented. I sent him the specs for the oem decals and he made them for me at a slightly reduced rate. Be very careful if ordering these on eBay. Make sure to ask for a specific size. I can give you his contact information if you're thinking of going this route. That said, here's what the larger cosmic decals look like from my crappy camera on my phone. I'll post photos of the oem ones as soon as they arrive and i have a few hours to apply them.

<a href='https://s39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/?action=view&current=photo2.jpg' target='_blank'><img src='https://i39.photobucket.com/albums/e158/surfsjp/photo2.jpg' border='0' alt='2011 SuperSix Hi-mod Red - Large cosmic'></a>


----------



## pedalingsquares (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice looking bike.. with the wheels (heavy but bombproof) what is the finished weight:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

15.5lbs as it sits


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice one surf. A big improvement on the original wheel decals - the overall look is much more integrated. I think the slightly smaller decals will be even better. Ta.


----------



## sjd5729 (Nov 10, 2010)

*show me the photos*

surfsjp - where are the promised additional photos? Please post quality photos asap


----------



## JamoDenver (Dec 15, 2010)

I just picked up a 2010 SS High Mod full DA last week for $4000 and got them to throw in a pair of DA pedals too. They did switch out the stock ksyrium's for DT Swiss but I bought a set of ksyrium’s last April so no big deal. The dealer told me no changes from 2010 to 2011 so preference comes down to color. I would also try to talk him down a bit on the 2010. The final price might help make that decision. All in all the SS high mod is an incredible ride. You will love it.


----------



## surfsjp (Jul 6, 2010)

sjd5729 said:


> surfsjp - where are the promised additional photos? Please post quality photos asap


Soon. The new decals are on. I was waiting for the new black bar tape, should be any day.


----------

